# SR20det headgasket



## gsnx2k (Jul 3, 2010)

Hey, i've got a 91 nx2000 with a det swap. I'm upgrading to a t3/t4 turbo with plans of 3-400hp shortly, and conveniently just happen to have a blown headgasket. So i'm going to take off the head and put on a metal headgasket and some arp head studs. 
Is the cometic hg supposed to be any good? I've head alot of good and bad with them on sr's. 
Does anyone have one on their car or any experience with them?


----------

